# 6.1 sound in winamp.....



## alexorg (2. April 2003)

hallo,

ich möchte gerne wissen ob es möglich ist alle 6 lautsprecher mit winamp zu benutzen...
bei mir kommt nämlich leider kein sound aus meinem frontspeaker...

hab n 6.1 system von vreative (inspire 6700)...

issn bissel doof wenn der nur zum spass hier rumsteht....

wär schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...

thx,

alex


----------



## fluessig (3. April 2003)

Es könnte sein, dass dein System nicht korrekt angeschlossen ist. Hast du bei Filmen/Spielen überall Sound?
Wenn ja dann hab ich mich geirrt und es ist ein anderes Problem,
wenn nein, dann solltest du prüfen ob alle am Verstärker/Subwoofer (kein dein System nicht) angeschlossenen Kabel auch am PC einen Anschluss haben. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, dann steck alle Anschlüsse am Subwoofer aus, die keinen Anschluss am PC haben, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## alexorg (3. April 2003)

jo klaro iss es richtig angeschlossen und bei games und movies funktioniert er auch nur halt bei der mp3 wiedergabe nicht...


----------



## fasty (3. April 2003)

schon mal dran gedacht das musik nur auf stereo ( also links-rechts) abgemischt wird ? also sind keine daten für den center da ...


----------



## alexorg (3. April 2003)

kann man ddie nicht auch noch irgendwie auf den center aufmischen?


----------



## fungo (5. April 2003)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem mit nem 5.1 System.
Bei der Software, die dabei ist, wird bei der Mp3 auch der Sub-woofer benutzt und alles funktioniert prächtig.
Aber bei Winamp bekomm ich nur nen Output aus den beiden Front.

Weiß da jemand Hilfe?


----------



## alexorg (5. April 2003)

hmmm naja bei mir funktionieren zumindest die anderen  halt nur nicht der center..... bei filmen wie gesagt aber funzt er....

hat denn keiner ne lösung?


----------



## gemini (26. Oktober 2003)

also bei mir gehen alle speaker, habe auch ein 6.1 system
habe nix dran gemacht


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemini _
> *also bei mir gehen alle speaker, habe auch ein 6.1 system
> habe nix dran gemacht  *



... und ich habe vor 3 Jahren Urlaub in Nepal gemacht.

Übrigens: Mein Beitrag hilft beim Thema genausoviel (oder wenig?)
wie deiner, gemini.

Auf eine gehaltvollere Zukunft in diesem Forum.
Prost
Martin


----------



## crazykenny (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi alexorg!
Ich habe das Problem bei manchen mp3 Files, es liegt also an den Dateien nicht an Winamp. 
Im Gegensatz zu dir besitze ich ein 5.1 System. Um Sound auf allen Speakern zu haben nutze ich das Programm Clean 2.0 SE von Steinberg, da kann man die Dateien (Stereo) auf 5.1 "mischen". Vielleicht gibts sowas bald für 6.1 Systeme.

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben.
/crazykenny


----------

